# How do yall carry your yak if your bed's not long enough?



## bcp280z (Mar 29, 2011)

So, just got a new truck, Tacoma Access/extended cab, bed's 6 ft, yak's 13ft, first ever new vehicle, don't wanna screw up the paint. Do you think I could just use a bunch of bungees and straps, let it hang, and drive slow, or do yall have a better method?


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Go to Harbor Freight on nine mile and get a bed extender.
http://www.harborfreight.com/truck-bed-extender-45830.html


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

*bed extender*

ive got a silverado and its got the 6 ft bed, i have the bed extender buy it from pensacola kayak and sail like i did (support local) my hobie is 16 ft and the bed extender is the perfect solution , also makes launching from boat ramps a breeze,


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

My PA goes in the back of my ram just fine 7feet of it sits in the truck and 6 feet hangs out I use 3 ratchet straps it's solid and not going anywhere don't forget to flag it with something red


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

+1 for Harbor Freight. I bought one there on sale for $20. I have had mine over 5 years, works great. 2 minutes to install or take down.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

I've got an 8' bed in my F-150, but here's what I do. Should work for you, too. I've got one of those Tractor Supply diamond plated tool boxes in the front of my bed...I throw the nose of the Hobie up on it (with a pad, obviously) and then the back of the hobie rests on the tailgate in the "up position." Works like a champ. Couple of straps, and she's good to go.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

When we take the wife's truck (Tacoma) we use a utility trailer with a homemade kayak carrier on it. Makes it a lot easier.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought the following one on E-bay out of California. $85, FAST, free shipping. High quality, and breaks down or set up in less than a minute... Everything is adjustable. I would prefer to buy locally, but I was so pressed for time, I chose this option. Perfect for hauling a Kayak, or with the adjustments, you can haul lumber, plywood, ect.......
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180616043900&viewitem=


----------



## Chumbucket (Apr 23, 2009)

This is how my friend rolls :thumbup:


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, where there's a will, there's a way with kayakers!! 

You'll figure it out soon enough and safe kayaking to ya!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Chumbucket said:


> This is how my friend rolls :thumbup:


Hope nobody is ever texting behind that rig. They could end up with rearranged dental work....... Great picture........


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

I also use the truck bed extender - Works great with my short bed Titan and 14' WS Tarpon.


----------

